# Monitor auf einmal hell



## ArtiR (16. September 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,
seit vorhin ist mein Monitor irgendwie viel zu hell, die Farben wirken so blass und unkräftig (schwarz sieht nicht wirklich aus wie schwarz)
Die Grafikkarte ist eine GTX670 und mein Monitor ein Sasmsung Syncmaster BX2331.
Grafikkarten Treiber sind reinstalliert, hab dann den Gamma wert einfach mal runtergestellt und es wurde schon etwas angenehmer, aber wie schon erwähnt ist alles noch viiiiel zu blass
Daher meine Frage, hatte jemand schon ähnliche Probleme und kann mit Erfahrung weiterhelfen?
Oder gibt es bestimmte Werte die richtig eingestellt werden müssen? wenn ja, welche?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## semimasta (16. September 2012)

Servus!!

Das kenne ich du hast den HDMI-Schwarzwert falsch eingestellt (so heißt die Einstellung bei meinem Samsung - mit der Einstellung "Normal" kein tiefes Schwarz,
mit der Einstellung "Gering" passt das Bild).

Also Gamma zurück und die Option am Bildschirm suchen!

Google mal. 

Cya Yakup


----------



## ArtiR (16. September 2012)

Hey, gegooglet hab ich schon lange 

Du meinst die "knöpfe" da am Bildschirm oder?
Weil da ist, wenn ich Gamma auswählen will das Wort grau geschrieben, ich kann da irgendwie nicht drauf 
Danke shconmal


----------



## semimasta (16. September 2012)

Servus!

Jepp musst du im Bildschirmmenü einstellen - ich google mal 
Bei mir heißt die Einstellung HDMI-Schwarzwert im Menü

Cya

EDIT:
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-494905.html
hilft dir vielleicht weiter!

In den Desktop-Farbeinstellungen in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung (rechtsklick auf Desktop) hast du ganz unten  im rechten Fenster die Optionen "An der Anzeige gemeldeter Inhaltstyp". Es könnte helfen das umzustellen...


----------



## ArtiR (16. September 2012)

Danke,bin etwas schlauer geworden allerdings komm ich trotzdem nicht weiter, ich versteh einfach nicht warum ich jede Woche von dem ein auf den anderen Tag ein neues Problem hab, kann da nichtmal alles rund laufen


----------



## semimasta (16. September 2012)

Geh ins Menü "Bild" hinein und dann scrolle ganz runter, es müsste nach unten weitergehen (bis du Reaktionszeit und HDMI-Schwarzwert) stehen hast....

Samsung SyncMaster BX2331 LED - Displays
lad dir die Anleitung zu deinem Schirm runter (PDF Dokument mit 6MB von 25.10.2010)
und geh auf Seite 100-102 (auf 100 siehst du das Menü und auf 102 die Einstellung die ich meine)
das Menü sieht genauso aus wie auf meinem Bildschirm....

viel Glück


----------



## ArtiR (16. September 2012)

Jawoll danke, ich holzkopf habs gefunden, nur die Enttäuschung auf normal siehts genauso kacke wie jetzt aus, und auf "low" noch shclimmer ( ich verzweifel hier bald


----------



## semimasta (16. September 2012)

Schau das du alle Einstellungen die du irgendwo in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung gemacht hast (bez. Gamma und Helligkeit zurückstellst)
und die Einstellungen am Bildschirm auf Werkseinstellungen zurückstellst...

Mehr wüsste ich auch nicht, ist halt nur ein TN-Panel-Schirm der Schwarzwert ist nie so doll wie bei Röhre oder IPS-Panel-Schirmen.
Ich habe bei mir am Schirm Helligkeit auf 45, Kontrast 50 (im Menü Bild) & im Menü Farbe Rot 71, Grün 73, Blau 82, MagicColor aus und Gamma Modus 1.
(Habe BX2450)

Cya Yakup


----------



## ArtiR (16. September 2012)

HAHA YEAHHHH verdammt hab auf werkeinstellung zurückgestellt und alles ist okay, ich leck dir die füße! Vielen Dank Yakup )))


----------



## Luemmel (16. September 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/187631-wenn-nvidia-den-monitor-als-tv-erkennt.html

Schau mal hier, dass dürfte das Problem lösen


----------



## ArtiR (16. September 2012)

Dankeschön, doch das Problem ist bereits gelöst !


----------



## semimasta (16. September 2012)

Ich hatte das am Anfang auch wie ich den Samsung damals neu an meine alte GTX 470 angesteckt hatte...

Freut mich das du es Lösen konntest!

Schönes Wochenende noch!

Cya Yakup

@ Luemmel
Danke für die Infos, erklärt was genau da passiert


----------

